# Kitten Scooting, Took To Vet



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

So, my 5 month old kitten has been scooting on the carpet, when he wakes up.
This has been going on for like 3 weeks.

He was neutered about 6 weeks ago, so I thought it might be the stitches itching or something, but I guess not.

Also, like I said, he doesn't do it when he gets out of the litterbox, and his bottom is completely clean. There's no visible worms in his poo, nothing else seems to be bothering him.

Anyway, the vet checked him today, and said he might just have an itchy bottom or something. Basically, he didn't see anything wrong, and didn't know.

I guess some cats just do this?
If he's not anything on his bottom he's trying to get off, if it's not worms, and he doesn't have diarrhea, I don't know. That's all I'm seeing online


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Anal gland issues can also cause scooting!


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

I mean, I assume he checked that out as well. He was in there, looking around the area, etc.
And he seemed not really sure why.

I don't know. He seems fine...

He'll wake up from a nap, stretch, to a little 3 yard scoot and that's it. Maybe a 2-3 times a day. It's not like he's constantly doing it.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Is his skin itchy? I know in dogs, scooting is usually an anal gland issue or an allergy to something. My grandma's dog is slightly allergic to grass so her poor butt is always itchy in the summer. Some pets can also be sensitive to detergents (used on blankets or something they lay on), cleaning solutions, etc.


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> Is his skin itchy? I know in dogs, scooting is usually an anal gland issue or an allergy to something. My grandma's dog is slightly allergic to grass so her poor butt is always itchy in the summer. Some pets can also be sensitive to detergents (used on blankets or something they lay on), cleaning solutions, etc.


That's what I'm assuming now, that he's just itchy down there. Maybe it's something he's laying on, etc.
But, the first 4-5 weeks I had him, nothing.
Now, only after getting neutered is he doing it. Might be completely unrelated, but it seems connected somehow maybe.

He said all the stitching looked fine and healed


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

My 15 week old kitten was scooting (and not eating, sleeping a lot, and vomitting/gagging). We had her at the vet this morning and he wasn't going to check her anal glands (as it isn't common for a kitten to have that problem), but I asked him to. They needed expressing (what a smell!). She has been more herself tonight....and now acting like a spoiled princess. We are still keeping an eyeball on her though. But.......you may want to expressly ask your vet if he did check them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

A lot of cats have this issue growing up. If you've ruled out worms and you can't see redness on the skin in that area, then the next obvious thing to check is the anal gland. Its meant to expell itself as the stool passes, but if the stool is too soft for a long period, the gland can become blocked and need to be expelled manually. I'm really surprised the vet didn't check that straight away. Some cats may be genetically disposed to blocked anal glands.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My first thought would be worms.


----------

